# Masi - 'In The Name Of Bach'



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

Came across this the other day, and the clip I found for the release sounded promising, so I ordered the CD. It hasn't arrived yet though.

Have a listen to this one minute clip here:
http://abmp3.com/download/1792076-track-1.html

There is more information about the album here:
http://www.metal-archives.com/release.php?id=60025

Basically, Alex Masi is a guitarist who has covered Bach's work on guitar. Presumably there will be drums on the release too, to have some (hopefully non-cheesy!) 'metal' moments. Since I haven't heard it yet I can't say, but I am indeed looking forward to hearing the entire release.


----------

